# Most important reason why you guys should go to NYU



## Hoeks (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.usatoday.com/life/2003-12-19-olsen-nyu_x.htm

(reload if it does not work)

ehe I know, that is a little bit dirty....but....hey...ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.usatoday.com/life/2003-12-19-olsen-nyu_x.htm

(reload if it does not work)

ehe I know, that is a little bit dirty....but....hey...ahhhhhhhh


----------



## jdunn555 (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah...

i was told that there were hundreds of extra applicants this year because of those two. 

You know they just waltzed right in, no one on the admissions committee would ever question their credentials.


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 17, 2004)

ehe I am sure of that

NYU is a awesome place...but I am also aware that they try to get as much money out of our pockets as possible

why should they deny a free marketing attraction?


----------



## alex c (Jan 17, 2004)

oh yea, i should just waltz right into nyu right now....

oh wait, dont grades and such go into the admitance process? i guess not if your a celebrity. Im sure they got accepted to wherever they applied to.

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## jarmusawa (Jan 18, 2004)

hoeks, i whish you the best of luck  

if youre looking for a witty signature, youre looking in the wrong place.


----------



## alex c (Jan 18, 2004)

You got to tap that ish man. Alan can get the sloppy seconds.

...omg thats sick isnt it.

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 18, 2004)

I am a little worried about the 79712987312 good looking actors and 29072139 smart business guys...tough competition....but...hey, I have my crappy accent...probably california girls like that? Uh? no? ok 

DONT TOUCH THEM ALAIN!!!&gt;


----------



## joren (Jan 18, 2004)

Does anyone else think they've milked the 'underage twins' sex appeal long enough?  I mean, if I had a twin, I'd want to go to school on the other side of the continent as my twin.  How could they really want to go to the same school? I think they both are just as hot when they're not standing next to each other.

However, if I had a twin that looked like that, I'd want to go to school with her too.  ...to meet her friends.

And, Candice Cameron was always my favorite on Full HouseÃ¢??she was so hot back then.


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jan 20, 2004)

Yea... I'll be going there next year with them... and all I have to say is...

....Never gonna happen...

However... Maybe they'd be interested in a part in my movie?.... then maybe they'd be interested in helping out with some cash?....

.... maybe....


----------



## alex c (Jan 20, 2004)

"I'd want to go to school with her too. ...to meet her friends." - Joren

Hahahahahaha, classic. 

==============================
Alex Conway
Mind-Trip Films


----------

